# careers_Metallurgy and Mineral Processing



## هانى شرف الدين (31 أكتوبر 2009)

ملف يحتوى على مجالات عمل مهندسى الفلزات ومهندسى تجهيز الخامات 
ارجو الاستفادة منه لمن يبحث عن عمل​


----------



## islamiccastel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

نفعك الله بها يا هندسة


----------

